# Front cradle: front bolts no longer available from GM



## psik0teq (Nov 6, 2012)

I ordered a Hotchkiss sway bar set to replace the stock ones on my '06 GTO. The back sway bar was not that bad to install, but the front, of course, requires dropping the front cradle in order to replace it. That meant replacing the bolts that are TTY, as I understand it from reading here and other related forums. I called the local GM Dealership to see if they were available in stock, but they weren't and had to be ordered. The part numbers given were 92138396 for the rear front cradle bolt and 92138605 for the front bolts. Here's where the problem comes in. The parts guy told me that the bolts, 92138605, were restricted. When he made some calls, he found that GM was no longer making those bolts. The reason he stated was "why would GM keep making parts only used on a car that was only made for three years? If they need to be replaced, it's usually because of an accident and the insurance company would total the car anyway." Whatever. So i decided to go to gmpartsdirect.com to order, hoping they would have some. No such luck. The order came back as "CANCELLED RESTRICTED BY GM". I've tried looking other places, some of which I am not sure I would trust. Does anyone else know where I could get these bolts, or if there is an alternative bolt that can be used? I mean, other than getting them imported from Australia as I would like to get this done fairly soon. Thanks.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe try gmpartshouse or partstaxi. I ordered the same bolts from gmpartshouse a few months ago. They are sitting in my tool box waiting for my front swaybar install.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

By the way, they are going to be imported from Australia regardless. Expect 5-7 days after you place your order for whatever vendor to receive them and ship.


----------



## psik0teq (Nov 6, 2012)

I ordered the bolts from GMPartsHouse.com. So far they haven't cancelled, though it took about three days for GMPartsDirect to cancel it, so time will tell. I guess the problem I am concerned with is, if GMPartsDirect and the dealership couldn't get them, how will this site? Or is it that GMPartsDirect orders through GM, where GMPartsHouse doesn't?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can call and talk directly to Gene at GM Parts House. He will take care of you.


----------



## psik0teq (Nov 6, 2012)

Gene from GMPartsHouse.com e-mailed me about my order, said he only had two in stock (I had ordered an extra set, since it looks like it will be difficult to get them going forward), so he adjusted the order to ft what he had. Thanks, Steamwalker for the suggestion. That was one of the sites that I didn't know if I could trust. Adding it to my list.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad you found some. I checked around for some non TTY versions but couldn't find anything that matched the design.


----------

